# best paint for porch swing?



## dmas (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey guys.

Just finished a 6' swing for our new (and almost complete) porch!

Constructed the swing out of poplar using a slight variation of the swing plan from The New Yankee Workshop.

I've primed it with Ben Moore Penetrating Primer.

Any suggestions on a good durable top coat?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

If you wanted to paint it I would think you would use a top quality exterior house paint. If it's good enough to last years on your house it should be good enough for a swing.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

what GaryK said would work good.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

hello dmas;
--first off I'm wondering what part of the country your from….as this will tell a lot about the exterior paint you want to use.
--will you be taking the swing inside or storing come those winter months….

Two companys that I have used and still use….matter of fact these are the only 2 paint company's I use, are Benjamin Moore and California Paints. I've been using Benjiman Moore for over 30 years and California Paints for some 20 years or so. And if your wondering, California Paints is not in California, but is out of Andover, MA.

As to the paints….the Benjamin Moore Penetrating Primer is very good….excellent! Now as to the topcoats and yes I did say topcoats, you will want to put on 2. Type of paint….well forget oil and just make sure that you are using 100% acrylic paint, which you can get from either company. Make sure you use what painters call the operating window on those 2 coats. What this means is that after the first coat….plan on following the manufacturers guidelines on painting that second coat….if you wait beyond the window time, (according to the manufacture) you will need to lightly scruff the previous coat.

The 100% acrylics are the only way to go now and yes they are durable. What one must understand about the acrylics is they can take up to 4-6 weeks to reach a final and total cure. That does not mean you cannot use the acrylics after you have painted that swing, but just go easy on it for those weeks.

I might also mention that when one is deciding about paint, (exterior or interior) one must also understand that what gives the paint it's protected durability is what is called 'sheen'. Therefore the higher or more the sheen, the more the paint will stand up to the elements and take abuse. How does this relate in the real world, well flat paint is at the low end and semi gloss to gloss are at the high end.

Another point worth mentioning here is that since this is a porch swing you are painting….you probably will also be wanting to occasionally wash the swing, this is another reason to go with a high sheen paint as flat and eggshell paint sheen offer almost no protection after they have been washed, which is the reason painters make good money painting houses over and over again.

Another point, (how many points should I mention, but then thats what makes painters….successful painters is all that other knowledge they accumulate over the years) is that primed wood is not meant to stay as primed wood long. What this means is that after priming, follow the manufacturers guidelines for putting on those topcoats. A primer is not going to offer protection to the wood, but is meant to be a barrier between the wood and make for a surface that the topcoats can bite into and adhere to. The good point about 100% acrylic paint is that it moves and breathes along with the wood. Also if the primer you used by Benjamin Moore is an oil base primer, then this will also work just great with the acrylic paints for a topcoat. The problem with top coating an oil topcoat paint that is already there, with an acrylic is let me say just bad news, as there becomes a conflict with the paints wanting to move with the wood and not being able….therefore, one now starts dealing with issues of paint peeling and all that comes after….ugh. I will also add that a paint primer is not a top coat paint, so in essence you are realy painting the wood with 3 coats.

Having done house renovations and restorations, I have painted many outside Lady's as I call them over the years and understand exterior paint maybe more then I really care to remember. If I've missed anything or you want more information then feel free to ask some more….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank

email is:
[email protected]


----------

